# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  नेट स्पीड से परेशान यहाँ है समाधान

## Dark Rider

सभी की यही प्रोब्लम है की पेज नहीं खुल रहा है बार बार  रिलोड करना पड़ता है 




लेकिन जल्द ही 



बदल जायेगा सब कुछ 

too be contuous ...  http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=2660&page=3 आप सीधे काम के पते पर जाये 

आपका अपना MTM

----------


## Prince of India

वाह, आपने तो रोमांचित  कर दिया, जल्दी बताइए, अब और इंतज़ार नहीं होता.

----------


## sanju99.963

plz jaldi se btaiye bhai

----------


## Dark Rider

> वाह, आपने तो रोमांचित  कर दिया, जल्दी बताइए, अब और इंतज़ार नहीं होता.


इंतजार यार इंतजार 

अब तो मुझे भी इंतजार में मजा आने लगा है 

वो  क्या है ना की सब्र का फल मीठा होता है ना 

वैसे मेने आज तक सब्र का पेड़ नहीं देखा है

----------


## ptei_hacker

_भैया के कल बताओगे की केसा होगा प्रोब्लम सोल
_

----------


## Dark Rider

> _भैया के कल बताओगे की केसा होगा प्रोब्लम सोल
> _


काफी अक्ल  मंद हो

बात तो कल ही पता चलेगी आज तो ऑडियंस जुटाई  जा रही है 


शो तो कल से शुरू होगा

----------


## Ranveer

*मै भी जानने को उत्सुक हूँ मनोज भाई .............*

----------


## jamescube5

manoj bhai ab bata bhi do

----------


## tudu000

kal yeh mat kahna ki net ka speed badhane ka koi upay nahi hi.....

----------


## Lovely.indian

> भाई जो भी सचाई है वो बयां कर दीजिये ताकि हम लोग संभल जाये 
> आप भी यूँ ही पहेलियाँ ना बुझायें चाहे ***** या महान पर इसमें हमें ****** बनाने वाली बात क्या है वैसे भी अगर आप झूठे साबित हुए तो नियामक आप पर भी कारवाही कर सकते हैं 
> इस लिए किर्पया करके अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग ना करें और आपनी बात पर खुल कर प्रकाश डालें


bilkul..

----------


## love birds

> bhai m idea net shetter se net connect kar raha hu par network acha h lekin connect nahi ho pata agar hota h to speed show nahi karta


sarkar koi solution h to plz simple word m dena plz:salut:

----------


## Dark Rider

> ब्रॉडबैंड है सरकार ! वही टेलीफ़ोन वाला सिस्टम ! कृपया स्पीड बढाने का तरीका बताइये !


जी क्षमा चाहूँगा में जितना बन सकता था पहले ही दे चूका हू आपको यदि स्पीड कम मिल रही है तो evdo ले लीजिए 


हा यह पक्का कर लीजियेगा की आपके एरिया में इसका बेहतर नेटवर्क है या नहीं

----------


## Dark Rider

> sarkar koi solution h to plz simple word m dena plz:salut:


आप jaihind जी से संपर्क करे उन्हें इसके बारे में अधिक जानकारी है  आपको सफलता मिल जायेगी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कृपया कोई मेरी मदद करमेरा mts mblaze आजकल अजब गज़ब ड्रामे कर रहा है देखें कोन्न्क्ट ही नहीं हो रहा
Attachment 84134

Attachment 84124

Attachment 84126


मैं क्या करून जल्दी बतयेन अभी कैफे से लोगिन हूँ

----------


## niraj161

मैंने इसे try  किया है काफी अछी जानकारी है

----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

सॉफ्टवेर तो ठीक है मनोज भाई आजमा के देकते है फिर ...................... तो

----------


## Dark Rider

> सॉफ्टवेर तो ठीक है मनोज भाई आजमा के देकते है फिर ...................... तो


ठीक है जी उत्तर जरुर दे दीजियेगा की अनुभव कैसा रहा

----------


## Bharatiya

> यह डिवाईस  तो CDMA डिवाईस है ! क्या आप CDMA सर्विस इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं? मैंने अपनी इसी डिवाईस को अनलोक कर रक्खा है और रिलायंस CDMA सिम डाल कर बात करने के उपयोग में लेता हूँ ! निवेदन यह है की कृपया सर्विस लेने की प्रक्रिया विस्तार से बताईये ! साथ में सेटिंग भी दे दें !


 
दोस्त मुझे भी बताएं इसे unlock  कैसे करते हैं

----------


## prishu

वाह गुरु बिलकुल सही जानकारी दियो हो .........

----------


## T.H.S.

एक सवाल...

फाइल होस्टिंग साईट जैसे -File Sonic,Hotfile,Rapidshare,Wupload आदि से कोई फाइल download करना हो तो कैसे करते है ?????

१. सीधे Browser के पेज से DOWNLOAD करते है ?
२ .Download Software जैसे  IDM,DOWNLOAD ACCELERATES , या दूसरे सॉफ्टवेर प्रयोग करते है ?

पर इन में समस्या है , अगर सीधे Browser के पेज से DOWNLOAD करते है तो आपको बार -बार TAB में क्लिक करना पड़ेगा और इंतजार भी करना पड़ेगा,SOFTWARE USE करते है तो उसमे कैप्चा का समस्या है ,आपको कब कैप्चा आएगा और SUBMIT करू ....का इंतजार करना पड़ेगा ..
ऐसे में अगर फाइल एक से ज्यादा DOWNLOAD करना हो तो मुसीबत हो जाएगी ..क्या रात भर जागकर कैप्चा डालोगे ???:)

लेकिन मेरे पास इस समस्या की हल है .....इससे न तो न तो रातभर जागकर कैप्चा डालने की जरुरत है ,न ही DOWNLOAD LINK के लिए इंतज़ार करने की ....

----------


## mzone420

> एक सवाल...
> 
> फाइल होस्टिंग साईट जैसे -File Sonic,Hotfile,Rapidshare,Wupload आदि से कोई फाइल download करना हो तो कैसे करते है ?????
> 
> १. सीधे Browser के पेज से DOWNLOAD करते है ?
> २ .Download Software जैसे  IDM,DOWNLOAD ACCELERATES , या दूसरे सॉफ्टवेर प्रयोग करते है ?
> 
> पर इन में समस्या है , अगर सीधे Browser के पेज से DOWNLOAD करते है तो आपको बार -बार TAB में क्लिक करना पड़ेगा और इंतजार भी करना पड़ेगा,SOFTWARE USE करते है तो उसमे कैप्चा का समस्या है ,आपको कब कैप्चा आएगा और SUBMIT करू ....का इंतजार करना पड़ेगा ..
> ऐसे में अगर फाइल एक से ज्यादा DOWNLOAD करना हो तो मुसीबत हो जाएगी ..क्या रात भर जागकर कैप्चा डालोगे ???:)
> ...


*
तो फिर बताईये ना !!*

----------


## Rajeev

> एक सवाल...
> 
> फाइल होस्टिंग साईट जैसे -File Sonic,Hotfile,Rapidshare,Wupload आदि से कोई फाइल download करना हो तो कैसे करते है ?????
> 
> १. सीधे Browser के पेज से DOWNLOAD करते है ?
> २ .Download Software जैसे  IDM,DOWNLOAD ACCELERATES , या दूसरे सॉफ्टवेर प्रयोग करते है ?
> 
> पर इन में समस्या है , अगर सीधे Browser के पेज से DOWNLOAD करते है तो आपको बार -बार TAB में क्लिक करना पड़ेगा और इंतजार भी करना पड़ेगा,SOFTWARE USE करते है तो उसमे कैप्चा का समस्या है ,आपको कब कैप्चा आएगा और SUBMIT करू ....का इंतजार करना पड़ेगा ..
> ऐसे में अगर फाइल एक से ज्यादा DOWNLOAD करना हो तो मुसीबत हो जाएगी ..क्या रात भर जागकर कैप्चा डालोगे ???:)
> ...





> *
> तो फिर बताईये ना !!*


हा जी बताइये थोड़ा शीघ्र बताये !!

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> तो फिर बताईये ना !!*


यार हकीकत मेंने  सूत्र सवाल का जवाब देने के लिए बनाया है पर यहाँ हमे कुछ और ही अनुभव हुआ है अब तो बताना ही होगा इन्हें |

----------


## T.H.S.

ठीक है मित्रों ....बताता हू ....:o

पहले-पहले मुझको भी फाइल होस्टिंग साईट से फाइल download करने में परेशानी होती थी ,कोई मूवी download करनी हो और उसका size 1 GB से ज्यादा हो तो उसका १ से ज्यादा पार्ट्स होते है ,जैसे 1GB मूवी का 100MB के हिसाब से १० पार्ट्स है और आपको वो  download  क्रम संख्या में  करना पड़ेगा .(अगर आप फाइल होस्टिंग साईट का  PREMIUM ACCOUNT ले तो PARALLEL में एक से ज्यादा download कर सकते है ) .FREE ACCOUNT में आपको download करने के लिय ६०-३० सेकंड का इंतजार करना पडता है और कैप्चा भी RESOLVE करना पडता है .अब समस्या यह है की -256Kpbs speed में 100mb Download में approx. १ घंटा का समय लगता है .फिर दूसरे फाइल के लिए वही प्रोसेस करना पड़ेगा .अब १ मूवी download के लिए दिनभर या रातभर कंप्यूटर के आगे तो नहीं बैठ सकते न ....:)

इस समस्या का हल Download Software है .जैसे MIPONY और  JDOWNLOADER ,मेरे हिसाब से आप सब लोग इन Software से परिचित है या प्रयोग कर रहे है .इन Software में फाइल का लिंक कॉपी कर दे तो यह आसानी से फाइल को Download कर देती है .लेकिन ये Software उन फाइल होस्टिंग साईट के लिंक के Download को 100% पूरा करती है ,जिनमे कैप्चा EMBED ना हो.जैसे MEDIAFIE,MEGAUPLOAD,RAPIDSHARE,UPLOADING.FILEFLASH ..आदि ....पर ये FILE SONIC,FILESERVE.WUPLOAD जैसे साईट से बिना कैप्चा के  Download नहीं कर सकते ...आपको कैप्चा Manually डालना ही पड़ेगा ..यही है .परेशानी ...

इसी का हल है एक Plugging जिसको आपको  MIPONY और  JDOWNLOADER में इंस्टाल करना पड़ेगा .

दोस्तों...Plugging Install करने का तरीका screenshot  के साथ फिर हाजिर होता हूँ ......

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ठीक है मित्रों ....बताता हू ....:o
> 
> पहले-पहले मुझको भी फाइल होस्टिंग साईट से फाइल download करने में परेशानी होती थी ,कोई मूवी download करनी हो और उसका size 1 GB से ज्यादा हो तो उसका १ से ज्यादा पार्ट्स होते है ,जैसे 1GB मूवी का 100MB के हिसाब से १० पार्ट्स है और आपको वो  download  क्रम संख्या में  करना पड़ेगा .(अगर आप फाइल होस्टिंग साईट का  PREMIUM ACCOUNT ले तो PARALLEL में एक से ज्यादा download कर सकते है ) .FREE ACCOUNT में आपको download करने के लिय ६०-३० सेकंड का इंतजार करना पडता है और कैप्चा भी RESOLVE करना पडता है .अब समस्या यह है की -256Kpbs speed में 100mb Download में approx. १ घंटा का समय लगता है .फिर दूसरे फाइल के लिए वही प्रोसेस करना पड़ेगा .अब १ मूवी download के लिए दिनभर या रातभर कंप्यूटर के आगे तो नहीं बैठ सकते न ....:)
> 
> इस समस्या का हल Download Software है .जैसे MIPONY और  JDOWNLOADER ,मेरे हिसाब से आप सब लोग इन Software से परिचित है या प्रयोग कर रहे है .इन Software में फाइल का लिंक कॉपी कर दे तो यह आसानी से फाइल को Download कर देती है .लेकिन ये Software उन फाइल होस्टिंग साईट के लिंक के Download को 100% पूरा करती है ,जिनमे कैप्चा EMBED ना हो.जैसे MEDIAFIE,MEGAUPLOAD,RAPIDSHARE,UPLOADING.FILEFLASH ..आदि ....पर ये FILE SONIC,FILESERVE.WUPLOAD जैसे साईट से बिना कैप्चा के  Download नहीं कर सकते ...आपको कैप्चा Manually डालना ही पड़ेगा ..यही है .परेशानी ...
> 
> इसी का हल है एक Plugging जिसको आपको  MIPONY और  JDOWNLOADER में इंस्टाल करना पड़ेगा .
> 
> दोस्तों...Plugging Install करने का तरीका screenshot  के साथ फिर हाजिर होता हूँ ......


ये समस्या आती तो है जिससे बहुत परेशानी होती है डाउनलोड करने में 
इसका  का क्या हल है मित्र 
मै जे डाउनलोडर इस्तेमाल करता हूँ

----------


## T.H.S.

> ठीक है मित्रों ....बताता हू ....:o
> 
> पहले-पहले मुझको भी फाइल होस्टिंग साईट से फाइल download करने में परेशानी होती थी ,कोई मूवी download करनी हो और उसका size 1 GB से ज्यादा हो तो उसका १ से ज्यादा पार्ट्स होते है ,जैसे 1GB मूवी का 100MB के हिसाब से १० पार्ट्स है और आपको वो  download  क्रम संख्या में  करना पड़ेगा .(अगर आप फाइल होस्टिंग साईट का  PREMIUM ACCOUNT ले तो PARALLEL में एक से ज्यादा download कर सकते है ) .FREE ACCOUNT में आपको download करने के लिय ६०-३० सेकंड का इंतजार करना पडता है और कैप्चा भी RESOLVE करना पडता है .अब समस्या यह है की -256Kpbs speed में 100mb Download में approx. १ घंटा का समय लगता है .फिर दूसरे फाइल के लिए वही प्रोसेस करना पड़ेगा .अब १ मूवी download के लिए दिनभर या रातभर कंप्यूटर के आगे तो नहीं बैठ सकते न ....:)
> 
> इस समस्या का हल Download Software है .जैसे MIPONY और  JDOWNLOADER ,मेरे हिसाब से आप सब लोग इन Software से परिचित है या प्रयोग कर रहे है .इन Software में फाइल का लिंक कॉपी कर दे तो यह आसानी से फाइल को Download कर देती है .लेकिन ये Software उन फाइल होस्टिंग साईट के लिंक के Download को 100% पूरा करती है ,जिनमे कैप्चा EMBED ना हो.जैसे MEDIAFIE,MEGAUPLOAD,RAPIDSHARE,UPLOADING.FILEFLASH ..आदि ....पर ये FILE SONIC,FILESERVE.WUPLOAD जैसे साईट से बिना कैप्चा के  Download नहीं कर सकते ...आपको कैप्चा Manually डालना ही पड़ेगा ..यही है .परेशानी ...
> 
> इसी का हल है एक Plugging जिसको आपको  MIPONY और  JDOWNLOADER में इंस्टाल करना पड़ेगा .
> 
> दोस्तों...Plugging Install करने का तरीका screenshot  के साथ फिर हाजिर होता हूँ ......



तो मित्रों आगे बढते है ...ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं है की आपको कैप्चा SOLVE ही नहीं करना है  ,ऐसा होता तो सभी मेजर साईट के SECURITY और PRIVACY फेल हो जाते  ,आपको कैप्चा SOLVE करना है ,पर अपने अनकूल,समय के हिसाब से ...
मान लीजिए आपको १ मूवी Download करने के लिय १० बार कैप्चा डालना पड़ेगा ...और १०  कैप्चा आप एक ही बार में डाल दे  फिर, अपने आप वो हरेक  Download में APPLY हो जाए ....इस Plugging का काम यही है ... 
इस के लिए आपको अपने जरुरत के हिसाब से कैप्चा CREDIT लेना है ...उसके बाद Plugging हर Download में AUTOMATICALLY कैप्चा डालता जाएगा ...... फिर कंप्यूटर को  Download करने के लिए छोड़ दे ....

----------


## T.H.S.

---
*सबसे पहले आप इस साईट captchatrader पर जाए ...*

----------


## T.H.S.

..............................

----------


## T.H.S.

---------------

----------


## T.H.S.

-----------------

----------


## T.H.S.

------------------

----------


## T.H.S.

-----------------

----------


## T.H.S.

तो मित्रों इस तरह से आप कैप्चा का PROBLEM SOLVE कर सकते है .आप को सिर्फ ५-१० मिनट का बक्त देना है ..जब आप फोरम देख रहे होते है तो अपने लिए Captcha Credit जमा करते रहिए ..आप ही को काम आएगा  ....

----------


## Optimus Prime

> *मुझे बीएसएनएल के 750 unlimited  वाले प्लान में 60 kbps  तक की downloading  स्पीड मिलती है ! क्या यह उचित है या इससे ज्यादा मिलनी चहिये? अगर हाँ तो कैसे क्या करूँ?
> *




sir aap bsnl ka wimax cpe echolife bm625 use kare 750 montly hai unlimited saandar speed hai 512 kb par sec aur jaha tak ho sake google crome use kare

----------


## Black Pearl

यार नेट पे टाइम पास कर रहा था एक ट्रिक मिली थोड़ी स्पीड बढ़ाने की, ट्राई कर लीजिये कोई अगर किसी की बढ़ जाती है तो अच्छी बात है। 
डोकोमो की ट्रिक है।

आवश्यकता: 

1.	डोकोमो का सिम,

2.	3G Network(signal) होने चाहिए

3.	3G Mobile Phone या 3g डाटा कार्ड

प्रकिया:- 
1. पहले तो डोकोमो का कोई भी 2G प्लान डलवा लीजिये, मैंने 98 में 4 जीबी, 1 महीना वाला डलवाया है। 
2. फिर उसके बाद अपने फोन से डायल कीजिये *141# 
3. फिर 1(3G Internet pack) सिलैक्ट कीजिये,
4. उसके बाद अपना एरिया सेलेक्ट कर लीजिये, जैसे मैंने यूपी वेस्ट के लिए UPW चूज़ किया है।
5. अब कोई भी प्लान सिलैक्ट कर लीजिये लेकिन आपका बैलेन्स उस प्लान से कम होना चाहिए(मेरी मानो तो balance 5 रुपए से कम ही रखें)
जैसे मैंने तो 6th प्लान चूज किया है। 500 एमबी वाला।
6. अब अगला ओपसन आएगा। एक्टिवेट करने के लिए। इसमे आप 1 चूज कर लीजिये।
7. अब आपके पास sms आएगा की आपका balance कम होने के कारण आपका 3जी प्लान एक्टिवेट नहीं हो सकता है। इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पढ़ता है। 

 अब मेरी download स्पीड तो 100 KBPS या उससे ऊपर भी पहुच जाती है। 

,

आप भी ट्राई कर लीजिये। कुछ तो हो ही जाएगा। पैसे थोड़े ही लग रहे हैं। लेकिन बैलेन्स कम ही रखना। कोई पता नि कंपनी वालों का।

----------


## T.H.S.

मुझे तो नेट की स्पीड में कोई समस्या नहीं है मित्र ....

----------


## mukhtyar

भाई कोई आईडिया और वोदफोने की कोई  ३ g    त्रिक्क हो तो बातो , आईडिया टू G की स्पीड बहुत कम आ रही है कोई २ g प्लान में ३ g  की स्पीड मिले ...

----------


## Rajeev

> यार नेट पे टाइम पास कर रहा था एक ट्रिक मिली थोड़ी स्पीड बढ़ाने की, ट्राई कर लीजिये कोई अगर किसी की बढ़ जाती है तो अच्छी बात है। 
> डोकोमो की ट्रिक है।
> 
> आवश्यकता: 
> 
> 1.    डोकोमो का सिम,
> 
> 2.    3G Network(signal) होने चाहिए
> 
> ...


संदीप जी मैंने youtube पर एक चलचित्र में देखा है की इस ट्रिक से 200 KBPS से भी ऊपर की स्पीड मिल रही है |

----------


## love birds

> यार लोग और कौन कोई जवाब ही नहीं मिला आज तो उप्पर से भाषण मिले है 
> मन करता है दुबारा फोरम पर ही ना आऊ वैसे भी आज के युग में कौन अपना कीमती समय निकालकर कर मदद के लिए तैयार होता है




नहीं मनोज भाई आपकी जानकारी अची है और लाभकारी भी मैं इसे जरुर उसे करूँगा //////////

----------


## raj2113

> सभी की यही प्रोब्लम है की पेज नहीं खुल रहा है बार बार  रिलोड करना पड़ता है 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> लेकिन जल्द ही 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ye link open karne par dusra page open ho raha hai:up:

----------


## jai 123

मित्रो क्या कोई बता सकता है कि जहा हम अपने माडम को PC कि से कनेक्ट करते है वहा एक हाई स्पीड का पोर्ट होता है उसका पता कैसे लगाए

----------


## jai 123

जब cdma मे नेट कि अधिक स्पीड मिलती है फिर भी gsm का इतना प्रचार क्यो किया जाता है मोबाइल टेक्नालाजी मे

----------


## navinavin

topic se bhatak gaye ho bandhu

----------


## navinavin

mere pas broadband use karne walo ke liye speed tripal karne ka dhase idea hai bolo to share karu???

----------


## jOk?R

नेक कार्य  में देर नही

----------


## cneha.sunny

turant share karne ke kripa kare....

----------


## Teach Guru

> mere pas broadband use karne walo ke liye speed tripal karne ka dhase idea hai bolo to share karu???



जल्दी बताओ मित्र हम इन्तजार कर रहे हैं..........

----------


## badboy123455

> मुझे तो नेट की स्पीड में कोई समस्या नहीं है मित्र ....



*

भई ये कोनसा प्लान हे इस पर रोशनी डालेंगे जरा .........*

----------


## Rajeev

> *
> 
> भई ये कोनसा प्लान हे इस पर रोशनी डालेंगे जरा .........*


बेडबॉय जी मैंने इन्हें PM करके इसके बारे में पूछा था मगर इन्होने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया |

----------


## navinavin

हा....
सबसे पहले आप सबको ये बता दू की ये trick सभी टाइप की नेटवर्क कार्ड पर काम करती है चाहे वो wired हो या wireless.......

सर्वप्रथम आप सभी इस दी गई लिंक से ये सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड कर ले ..

http://www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe

अब इसे रन कीजिये आपको इस प्रकार की विंडो नज़र आएगी ...

----------


## navinavin

अब में आपको इसकी सेट्टिंग केसे करना है ये बताता हू ....

सबसे पहले General Setting Tab पर click  कीजिये आपको ये स्क्रीन दिखेगी

----------


## navinavin

अब इसे इस प्रकार सेट करे...


कनेक्शन स्पीड को १००+ पर सेट करे..
Modify all network adopters पर click करे..
optimal पर click करे..
apply changes पर click करे..
system को restart करे




और अब इस वेबसाइट पर स्पीड़-टेस्ट करे ..
www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

और हा ये सेट्टिंग करने से पहले भी यहाँ पे १ बार स्पीड टेस्ट करे और दोनों बार आये रिजल्ट की तुलना करे ..

धन्यवाद

----------


## jai 123

सभी मित्रो को एक और ट्रिक रन ओपन करे अब टाइप करे prefetch  इटंर करे अब जो भी फाइल दिखाइ दे रही है उन्हे डिलीट कर दे

----------


## Dark Rider

> सभी मित्रो को एक और ट्रिक रन ओपन करे अब टाइप करे prefetch  इटंर करे अब जो भी फाइल दिखाइ दे रही है उन्हे डिलीट कर दे


थोड़ी विस्तार से जानकारी दे देता हू 

यह commnd अप्पको विन्दोव्स के prefetch फोल्डर में ले जायेगी  जिसे आपको खाली करना है 


वास्तव में यह उन सभी प्रोग्राम्स की फाइल है जो हम ज्यादा तर काम  में लेते है , यहाँ जरूरी फाइल को  स्टोर किया हुआ रहता है ताकि जब भी हम कोई प्रोग्राम रन करे वो जल्दी से शुरू हो जाए , मतलब यह फोल्डर हमारी सुविधा है , पर कहते ई न अति सबमे बुरी होती है 

यह तभी उपयोगी है जब उस प्रोग्राम को हमेशा काम लेते रहे है , लेकिन होता है ऐसा की किसी सॉफ्टवेर को हम बहुत कम चलाते है फिर भी उसकी फाइल भी यहाँ स्टोर हो जाती है ताकि नेक्स्ट  टाइम जल्दी प्रोग्राम स्टार्ट हो |

और इस तरह से व्यर्थ की फाइल का भी ढेर लग जाता है , जो सिस्टम को स्लो करता है 

अतः इस खाली करना आवश्यक है |

----------


## jai 123

अति उत्तम जानकारी धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## indoree

TRY Fastnet 99  Download location http://www.majorgeeks.com/FastNet99_d3623.html and many more software free free free

----------


## Rajeev

> अब इसे इस प्रकार सेट करे...
> 
> 
> कनेक्शन स्पीड को १००+ पर सेट करे..
> Modify all network adopters पर click करे..
> optimal पर click करे..
> apply changes पर click करे..
> system को restart करे
> 
> ...


मित्र आपके सॉफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड के बाद जैसे ही खोलता हूँ,
तो ये संदेश आ जाता है,

क्या Windows 7 में ये support नहीं करता है ?

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> मित्र आपके सॉफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड के बाद जैसे ही खोलता हूँ,
> तो ये संदेश आ जाता है,
> 
> क्या Windows 7 में ये support नहीं करता है ?


*मित्र इस सोफ्ट पर राईट क्लिक कर run as administrate पर क्लिक करें *

----------


## NaKShtR

> *मित्र इस सोफ्ट पर राईट क्लिक कर run as administrate पर क्लिक करें *


अच्छा सहयोग दिया मित्र |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> अच्छा सहयोग दिया मित्र |


*धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मित्र इस सोफ्ट पर राईट क्लिक कर run as administrate पर क्लिक करें *


धन्यवाद मित्र, अब वो संदेश नहीं आ रहें है|

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> धन्यवाद मित्र, अब वो संदेश नहीं आ रहें है|


*धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## raj@2009

shri man ji mere pas tata photon whiz hai usme speet bahut kam aa rahi hai mujhi iski speet badane ke liye kiya karna chahiye

----------


## Dark Rider

> shri man ji mere pas tata photon whiz hai usme speet bahut kam aa rahi hai mujhi iski speet badane ke liye kiya karna chahiye



फ़िलहाल तो आप , इसे करके देखे |

----------


## kamuk20

बहुत अच्छा जानकारि है:salut: मित्र लगे रहो....

----------

